# The horror…the horror…



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Many physicists (including some who don’t take too many drugs) now believe that we live in a multiverse, an infinite number of separate universes. Somewhere there is a universe where right now I’m typing this in. In fact, there are an infinite number of universes where this is true!

In this multiverse, anything that can possibly happen will happen, somewhere. For instance, there is a universe where the coda to the finale of Beethoven’s 5th lasts six years. Or six hundred years. Or six million. Or where Chopin wrote all his nocturnes in the style of circus marches.

How about you? What’s the most horrifying musical thing you can imagine in this multiverse of ours, always bearing in mind that whatever it is, it actually exists, somewhere?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Somewhere in a universe Bach died before he wrote a single note... That's about the most horrid thing I can think of.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ No, just think somewhere in the Multiverse Bach is a Serialist Atonal Composer and Schoenberg Composes Polkas


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Somewhere, in some infinite set of alternate universes, Beethoven wrote no music at all but spent his life doing Department of Silly Walks imitations.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

To keep this as a Classical Discussion thread, and not a Community Forum thread, I'll stay focused.

A "horrific" but rather intriguing multi-verse would be where the Mighty Handful were actually gangsters, and they all get murdered at a young age and only ever known for that. A Russia with no great classical music, and all its talent continuously turns to crime to survive, always a big mess of things. Tchaikovsky poisoned, Rachmaninoff committing suicide at age of 25, Prokofiev dying in WWI, Shostakovich dying as a teenager after the Bolshevik Revolution. Their handful of works go on to give them fame as martyrs.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Somewhere, in some infinite set of alternate universes, Beethoven wrote no music at all but spent his life doing Department of Silly Walks imitations.


He was good at Silly Wigs in our Universe, so I think that makes scientific sense.............


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

A universe where doesn't exist music.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In a universe where music didn't exist, would we miss it?


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Possibly not, but that universe would be terribly boring I suppose.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

A universe without Opera, I'd go ............


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

A universe in which there were no musical instruments and only sprechgesang as a singing style.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2018)

DeepR said:


> A universe in which there were no musical instruments and only sprechgesang as a singing style.


So for those who thought rap was a wholly modern invention, it clearly has its "classical" precursors.

I wonder if lovers of Beethoven would quote Kurtz if they found themselves in a universe where LvB was wholly absent and all music was rap or hip-hop?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

A universe where classical concerts are only held inside flying helicopters.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I have heard that there are many universes where the greatest composer ever is reputed to have been Mantovani. In some of these he is still alive having had immortality treatment.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

A universe where Tony Blair is World Dictator and has decreed that only the music of Andrew Lloyd Webber shall be played.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Or a rap album wins a Pulitzer prize. No, wait...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Where Hitler composed Ride of the Valkries


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

A universe in which humans only have a hearing range within the first octave.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Where Hitler composed Ride of the Valkries


You mean he didn't?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Many physicists (including some who don't take too many drugs) now believe that we live in a multiverse, an infinite number of separate universes. Somewhere there is a universe where right now I'm typing this in. In fact, there are an infinite number of universes where this is true!
> 
> In this multiverse, anything that can possibly happen will happen, somewhere. For instance, there is a universe where the coda to the finale of Beethoven's 5th lasts six years. Or six hundred years. Or six million. Or where Chopin wrote all his nocturnes in the style of circus marches.
> 
> How about you? What's the most horrifying musical thing you can imagine in this multiverse of ours, always bearing in mind that whatever it is, it actually exists, somewhere?


On the bright side, if this idea were true, maybe we can extract Beethoven's 10th symphony, Mahler, etc. On the dark side, we would all be guilty of rape in some u-verse! 

Thankfully it is only science fiction.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

A universe in which, instead of writing The Four Seasons, Vivaldi wrote The Twelve Months.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

A universe in which Mozart lived until he was 70, but I'm tone deaf .


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

A parallel universe where music has no major keys - until I discover them and become a new Sun God! :devil:


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

If there is a universe where Ives's _Unanswered Question_ is answered, I'm diving headfirst into the closest black hole in order to find it.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

A parallel universe where music has no minor keys - until I discover them and become the :devil:.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

A universe in which Vivaldi composed twice as many concertos, all exactly the same, and the Great Leader, Tony Blair, insists they must be played as background music to all work and leisure activities (apart from the daily Andrew Lloyd Webber performance, where any cries of "Put the Vivaldi back on!", will be met with summary execution.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2018)

In space, no one can hear you ululate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2018)

If a Gesamtkunstwerk is performed in a universe where there is nobody to experience it, is it still a work of total art?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2018)

Schubert lives long enough to complete his Symphony number 8, but the critics pan the exuberant coda which utilises only kazoos. He dies a broken man.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> So for those who thought rap was a wholly modern invention, it clearly has its "classical" precursors.
> 
> I wonder if lovers of Beethoven would quote Kurtz if they found themselves in a universe where LvB was wholly absent and all music was rap or hip-hop?


Is rap spelled with a silent 'c'?


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

MEANWHILE IN A PARALEL UNIVERSE


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

A paralel universe where Wagner never married Cosima and fulfilled his love with Mathilde Wesendock, _Tristan und Isolde_ would have a happy ending, the _Ring_ would use the original ending and Wagner would have finished _Luther's wedding_ instead of _Parsifal._ What would happen with Wagner's music during the alternate universe Nazi era is a mistery to me. In any case, it would be horrorful because Hans Knappertsbusch would conduct _Meistersingers_ with a very fast pace.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd love t see a world where classical musicians were superstars who were as famous as sports stars and their careers were watched as closely as people in America watch the lives and careers of the top baseball, football and basketball players, and concerts and opera were covered on TV the way sports are done on TV in America. 
Where people would be placing illegal bets on which top conductor might get the job in any of the world's top orchestras and opera companies , and Yo Yo Ma would be as famous as Kobe Bryant . 
Where Anna Netrebko , Angela Gheorghiu , Jonas Kaufmann and Thomas Hampson would be as famous as the Kardashians . Where the winner of the audition to be concertmaster of the New York Philharmonic , the Chicago symphony or other top US orchestras would be front page news . Or the next music director of our top orchestras .
Dream on . . . . . . . . .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Enthusiast said:


> I have heard that there are many universes where the greatest composer ever is reputed to have been Mantovani. In some of these he is still alive having had immortality treatment.


Mantovani is indeed alive in this very universe, busily composing at age 43.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruno_Mantovani


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

In a universe somewhere, music evolved backwards. Hildegard von Bingen was the mastermind behind serialism, and those dang kids Josquin de Prez and Guillaume du Fay gave us aleatoric and minimalist nonsense. Bach wrote some epic symphonies that run for like 90 minutes each, and Mozart's impressionism based on whole tone scales was remarkable. 
Schoenberg's little ditty Eine Kleine Nachtmusik was really popular, and so was John Cage's Brandenburg Concertos. And how about those Gregorian chants from Penderecki! Who knows where music will take us next?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

In some universe, rap music is invented in the Renaissance, and becomes the major musical force in history. It's what students study at conservatory. Rap reaches a particular zenith in the early 18th century with Ludwig van Eminem (there is a famous portrait of him in wig and hoodie, rapping on a riverbank. In German.). 

Gangsters, on the other hand, listen to relatively obscure composers like Bach and Mozart. People of taste can only shake their heads.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

There's also a universe out there where Scriabin didn't die from a lip infection and was able to complete his Mysterium, but right before the first and only performance is about to start, the earth gets hit simultaneously by a gamma ray burst, a massive solar storm and a rogue planet to finish it off. Anything is possible!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Mantovani is indeed alive in this very universe, busily composing at age 43.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruno_Mantovani


I meant Annunzio Paolo Mantovani who, in our universe died nearly 40 years ago. No offense to Bruno but he doesn't exist in the universes I was referring to.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

A parallel universe where Wagner adopted the philosophy of Nietzsche instead of Schopenhauer, inspiring a 1000 year Reich (with Tony Blair as the current fuehrer...)


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Granate said:


> A paralel universe where Wagner never married Cosima and fulfilled his love with Mathilde Wesendock, _Tristan und Isolde_ would have a happy ending, the _Ring_ would use the original ending and Wagner would have finished _Luther's wedding_ instead of _Parsifal._ What would happen with Wagner's music during the alternate universe Nazi era is a mistery to me. In any case, it would be horrorful because Hans Knappertsbusch would conduct _Meistersingers_ with a very fast pace.


Hang on, this makes our universe look like "the horror... the horror...". I wanna live in the "Happy Wagner" universe, where I doubt the Nazis appear, Hitler ends up running a tavern where he sings Wagner's light ditties, if pushed. In this universe Tony Blair keeps murdering the guitar, ignores politics, and (with Cherie) forms an Abba cover band ("Abad") with Macron and his wife.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I’m sitting in a theatre watching Beethoven’s most famous play, Macbeth, with sets and backdrops painted by William Shakespeare, all set to incidental music composed by Paul Cézanne.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm imagining the horror, that in a parallel universe, Cage is writing 4hours 33 minutes. Jeezo.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

The horror of a universe where all the operas, all parts, are performed by Sarah Brightman.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2018)

The horror of a universe where all the operas, all parts, are performed


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

In all seriousness, I can't help but to be skeptical about "infinity" as something real, in this case a supposed infinite number of universes. I'm sure there are brilliant people working on brilliant theories, but my simple brain says that whenever the concept of infinity is introduced, it's a signal that we don't fully understand things yet.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Perhaps there's somewhere where Wagner is the Pope and Mozart the Chancellor of the Exchequer. And Beethoven is writing Penny Lane!


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

In some universe, Wagner composed a set of music dramas, derisively referred to as opera-porn (by music snobs), called The Nibelung's Thing. It is scored for a large orchestra of kazoos, accordians, and a latin percussion ensemble. It lasts 15 days instead of 15 hours. It's an interactive, immersive experience, where the audience can take part in the "action." Tchaikovsky loved it; in fact, it changed his life. He ended up living into his 80s and composed 9 more symphonies. Brahms, broken, conceded to Wagner's greatness and put down his pen, closed his piano, and quit music altogether. To this news of Brahms, Tchaikovsky was quoted as saying, "Tuneless *******!" He then became the creative director at Bayreuth.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

Merl said:


> I'm imagining the horror, that in a parallel universe, Cage is writing 4hours 33 minutes. Jeezo.


And in another one, he'll be writing 4 years 33 minutes (and the audience is not permitted to leave until the performance is complete). Perhaps in the same one, or in a different one, Stockhausen is writing a symphony for a 400-member string orchestra and 400 helicopters.

Or maybe there is a universe in which the standard symphony orchestra is composed of the instrumentation of Spike Jones and his City Slickers, augmented by the devious instruments invented by Peter Schickele for his P.D.Q. Bach concerts.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DeepR said:


> In all seriousness, I can't help but to be skeptical about "infinity" as something real, in this case a supposed infinite number of universes. I'm sure there are brilliant people working on brilliant theories, but my simple brain says that whenever the concept of infinity is introduced, it's a signal that we don't fully understand things yet.


It seems unprovable whether or not there are alternate universes. But the idea has been around for a long time. Here's Sir Isaac Newton in 1704:

"And since Space is divisible in infinitum, and Matter is not necessarily in all places, it may be also allow'd that God is able to create Particles of Matter of several Sizes and Figures, and in several Proportions to Space, and perhaps of different Densities and Forces, and thereby to vary the Laws of Nature, and make Worlds of several sorts in several Parts of the Universe. At least, I see nothing of Contradiction in all this."


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

DeepR said:


> In all seriousness, I can't help but to be skeptical about "infinity" as something real, in this case a supposed infinite number of universes. I'm sure there are brilliant people working on brilliant theories, but my simple brain says that whenever the concept of infinity is introduced, it's a signal that we don't fully understand things yet.


This would mean we understand basically nothing in applied mathamatics, and have a quite limited understanding of physics. Infinities are key to so many things in moderen physics and math.

If there were infinite universes, there may be one where Bach's publisher or CPE Bach didn't lose the score to the final fugue of the Art of Fugue and I'm really jelous of my alternative self (if I exist), in that universe.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

BachIsBest said:


> This would mean we understand basically nothing in applied mathamatics, and have a quite limited understanding of physics. Infinities are key to so many things in moderen physics and math.


I don't dispute that, but when it comes to what's really out there, the idea of an infinite number of universes just feels problematic to me, like it's the last and most unlikely option to explore. But hey, who am I right. I'll stop my ramblings about things I don't understand. It's way more fun to think about silly horror musical universes anyway.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

BachIsBest said:


> This would mean we understand basically nothing in applied mathamatics, and have a quite limited *understanding of physics.* Infinities are key to so many things in moderen physics and math.
> 
> If there were infinite universes, there may be one where Bach's publisher or CPE Bach didn't lose the score to the final fugue of the Art of Fugue and I'm really jelous of my alternative self (if I exist), in that universe.


The problem is, as Professor John Lennox of Oxford has pointed out, that the multiverse concept is meta-physics not physics.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I know there is a multiverse because in my universe John Williams rose to fame with his wonderful symphonies and piano concertos, while Mozart eked out a living writing third-rate scores for Hammer Films.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Music that composes itself from the thoughts and feelings of every living thing and comes to life through the clouds.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

KenOC said:


> It seems unprovable whether or not there are alternate universes. But the idea has been around for a long time. Here's Sir Isaac Newton in 1704:
> 
> "And since Space is divisible in infinitum, and Matter is not necessarily in all places, it may be also allow'd that God is able to create Particles of Matter of several Sizes and Figures, and in several Proportions to Space, and perhaps of different Densities and Forces, and thereby to vary the Laws of Nature, and make Worlds of several sorts in several Parts of the Universe. At least, I see nothing of Contradiction in all this."


Mind you, Newton, though brilliant, was frequently away with the fairies.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

DavidA said:


> The problem is, as Professor John Lennox of Oxford has pointed out, that the multiverse concept is meta-physics not physics.


I'm not saying it isn't. We obviously don't really have any hard evidence to suggest that it's true. However, the concept and use of infinty is extremely fundamental to our understanding of both math and physics, which was what the poster seemed to have an issue with.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

BachIsBest said:


> I'm not saying it isn't. We obviously don't really have any hard evidence to suggest that it's true. However, the concept and use of infinty is extremely fundamental to our understanding of both math and physics, which was what the poster seemed to have an issue with.


Living at the Quantum level could present some logistical problems, for a start your classical music CD's just wont fit....


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Living at the Quantum level could present some logistical problems, for a start your classical music CD's just wont fit....


I'm not sure what you're getting at here. Why did you quote my post?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

BachIsBest said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting at here. Why did you quote my post?


Why not ?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

BachIsBest said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting at here. Why did you quote my post?


Eddie lives at the quantum level. Each letter in your post seems to him as large as a galaxy. It's natural he can become confused. It's a relativity thing.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Eddie lives at the quantum level. Each letter in your post seems to him as large as a galaxy. It's natural he can become confused. It's a relativity thing.


yeah, we only play by numbers here and have two types of music ultrarelativistic Serial and RMS Serial, uncertainty rains supreme


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Barelytenor said:


> The horror of a universe where all the operas, all parts, are performed by Sarah Brightman.
> 
> Kind regards, :tiphat:
> 
> George


And all piano music is performed by either Richard Clayderman or Lang Lang.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

How about... a universe without Talk Classical. And of course, infinite variations of those. The horror! Fortunately for us, there's also an infinite amount of universes with TC to choose from. Huh?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DeepR said:


> How about... a universe without Talk Classical. And of course, infinite varations of those. The horror! Fortunately for us, there's also an infinite amount of universes with TC to choose from. Huh?


There are an infinite number of universes where Talk Classical has draconian enforcement powers. Those posting wrong opinions, once earning the requisite penalty points, are hunted down by enforcement squads and...no, I won't even describe it.* Suffice it to say, uniformity of musical opinion is soon attained, and we all smile at our good fortune in having such an effective forum to guide us on the Right Path. And Big Brother Magle smiles as well, carefully concealing his poison-tipped fangs in his cheek pouches.

*Even so, enforcement methods have been toned down over the past several years as Talk Classical has been sued by a number of cities over post-enforcement cleanup costs.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

BachIsBest said:


> This would mean we understand basically nothing in applied mathamatics, and have a quite limited understanding of physics. Infinities are key to so many things in moderen physics and math.


The first problem is when DeepR puts quotes around "infinity" as though he does not believe it exists. It certainly does, and it is key to many areas beyond physics and applied mathematics. In pure mathematics e.g. number theory, it is quite easy to prove that there are an infinite (no quotes please NB) number of prime integers, and in linguistics it is easy to prove that there are an infinite number of possible sentences in any human language. It's easy to prove that there are an infinite number of real numbers between zero and 1. Or between 1 and 2, or any other integer pair. So this creates an infinity of infinities. No quotes.

Admittedly, an infinite number of universes is harder to grasp. Maybe. But this is a sign of our small minds, not due to any lack of grandeur in nature (or God's creation, if you prefer).

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Merl said:


> I'm imagining the horror, that in a parallel universe, Cage is writing 4hours 33 minutes. Jeezo.



Or worse, he is writing "4 millennia, 33 centuries!"


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2018)

A universe where hyperbole is illegal, and the sanctions severe. No more "Mozhoven is the greatest genius the world has ever seen" or "Stone and tumble is the work of the devil" - at least, not without public humiliation at the stocks...or at least on Twitter.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The multiverse has been revisited by Steven Hawking in his last paper, published ten days before his death. He and an associate show, with some fancy math, the all of the infinite universes in the multiverse must have the same basic laws of physics as our own.

There. It had to be said.

http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-43976977


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^But does the basic laws of good musical taste still hold, that's the big question.............


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Did they ever? For instance, in our own universe we had “Tiny Ludwig” van Beethoven, who wore a fright wig and strummed a ukulele, singing in a falsetto “Tiptoe through the Edelweiss.”


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

KenOC said:


> The multiverse has been revisited by Steven Hawking in his last paper, published ten days before his death. He and an associate show, with some fancy math, the all of the infinite universes in the multiverse must have the same basic laws of physics as our own.
> 
> There. It had to be said.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-43976977


Alright so it's still infinite, just not as infinite as it could have been.


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

KenOC said:


> There are an infinite number of universes where Talk Classical has draconian enforcement powers. Those posting wrong opinions, once earning the requisite penalty points, are hunted down by enforcement squads and...no, I won't even describe it.* Suffice it to say, uniformity of musical opinion is soon attained, and we all smile at our good fortune in having such an effective forum to guide us on the Right Path. And Big Brother Magle smiles as well, carefully concealing his poison-tipped fangs in his cheek pouches..


Such a a parallel universe already exists. I have been there and it is called "Classical Music Mayhem" The guy who started it fits your description perfectly.

My own take on the worst possible parallel universe would be if talk-back and pop-music radio was compulsory listening for all


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

I personally believe that the idea of multiple universes probably goes against the principle of Occam's razor.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

poconoron said:


> I personally believe that the idea of multiple universes probably goes against the principle of Occam's razor.


Ah, but Occam has an infinite number of razors.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

The universe where I spend all day making comments in a classical music forum and never listen to any music. Errr...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Mal said:


> The universe where I spend all day making comments in a classical music forum and never listen to any music. Errr...


Yes we have more to fear from cyber universes than any theoretical multi verses.


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

Mal said:


> The universe where I spend all day making comments in a classical music forum and never listen to any music. Errr...


Not on this site, of course, but anyone who has posted over 30,000 times has a problem!


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Mal said:


> A universe where Tony Blair is World Dictator and has decreed that only the music of Andrew Lloyd Webber shall be played.


*_shivers_*

................


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

poconoron said:


> I personally believe that the idea of multiple universes probably goes against the principle of Occam's razor.


As does most good science post-1400 :lol:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I was reading some theory of Brian Cox that we're some sort of program in cyber-space designed by aliens. In which case some of us might be the result of a visual?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

You know those radiotelescopes aimed at the sky all over the world? The ones supposedly looking at distant galaxies and searching for life?

Well, actually humans have been purposely bred over a billion years for one purpose: To create rap music. Those radiotelescopes are beaming rap back to our galactic masters. Soon they’ll have enough and will have no more need of us. There will be a short clean-up period, of course.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Barelytenor said:


> The first problem is when DeepR puts quotes around "infinity" as though he does not believe it exists. It certainly does, and it is key to many areas beyond physics and applied mathematics. In pure mathematics e.g. number theory, it is quite easy to prove that there are an infinite (no quotes please NB) number of prime integers, and in linguistics it is easy to prove that there are an infinite number of possible sentences in any human language. It's easy to prove that there are an infinite number of real numbers between zero and 1. Or between 1 and 2, or any other integer pair. So this creates an infinity of infinities. No quotes.
> 
> *Admittedly, an infinite number of universes is harder to grasp. Maybe. But this is a sign of our small minds, not due to any lack of grandeur in nature (or God's creation, if you prefer). *
> 
> ...


Infinity and infinite universes are concepts that are indeed hard to grasp. The Vedas take a unique approach to an understanding of our universe. I wouldn't dare argue the validity of the following, but my feeble brain will never grasp what yogis in India entertain with ease:

*a. Total age of universe is 311.04 trillion years (human years).
b. Current age is around 155.521972944 trillion years.
*
How it is calculated:
-> There are 4 ages on earth which keeps circulating:
Satya Yuga - 1.728 million years
Treta Yuga - 1.296 million years
Dwapara Yuga - 0.864 million years
Kali Yuga - 0.432 million years

Total: 4.32 million human years.

-> This yuga cycle is called maha (in english, it means great/big) or divya (divine) yuga. One thousand such cycles forms one day of Brahma (a demigod in hindu religion which governs the universe). So one day of Brahma is 4.32 million * 1000 = 4.32 billion human years. Each such day of Brahma is called a "kalpa". His night also constitutes 4.32 billion human years. During his day, life exists in universe. In nighttime, no form of life exists. So one complete day and night has 8.64 billion human years.

-> Age of Brahma is 100 years. Each year of Brahma has 360 days and same number of nights. Thus, total age of Brahma is 360 * 100 * 8.64 billion = 311,040 billion human years. i.e. 311.04 trillion years. This period is called "maha kalpa". 
-> The life span of the universe is one "maha kalpa". i.e. 311.04 trillion human years. This time span is also the duration of one breath of "Vishnu" (the ultimate god in hindu religion). When he exhales, thousands of universes emerges and one "Brahma" is born in each universe. When "Vishnu" inhales, all universes get sucked and Brahma dies. 
-> This cycle is non-ending and eternal. Thats why "Vishnu" is considered eternal in Vedic Science

The full article is linked below:

http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~goyal/age_of_universe.php


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beet131 said:


> Infinity and infinite universes are concepts that are indeed hard to grasp. The Vedas take a unique approach to an understanding of our universe. I wouldn't dare argue the validity of the following, but my feeble brain will never grasp what yogis in India entertain with ease:
> 
> *a. Total age of universe is 311.04 trillion years (human years).
> b. Current age is around 155.521972944 trillion years.
> ...


The telling statement in the article is at the end:



> How ancient Indians (or Vedic people, more precisely) come up with these numbers, I dont have a clue.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

KenOC said:


> You know those radiotelescopes aimed at the sky all over the world? The ones supposedly looking at distant galaxies and searching for life?
> 
> Well, actually humans have been purposely bred over a billion years for one purpose: *To create rap music. Those radiotelescopes are beaming rap back to our galactic masters.* Soon they'll have enough and will have no more need of us. There will be a short clean-up period, of course.


:lol:

I think they call it "Rap Sody on a Human Being"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Beet131 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I think they call it "Rap Sody on a Human Being"


***** that might have been the joke they were waiting for, hopefully they aren't on this site...........


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Most horrifying would be Beethoven composing rap music.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Most horrifying would be Beethoven composing rap music.


I wouldn't mind at all if he composed Trap or Post RnB. Funny to see him with a looper.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Alfred Schnittke compositions discovered that blows the world apart with rioting on the streets of Milan and Phoenix. Then an eagle-eyed music student from Deal realises it is just Beethoven's symphonies written backwards starting with the last chord of the 9th, obviously.

EDIT: The entire 7th symphony is played with strings pizzicato and an acoustic guitar.

EDIT: By the 7th symphony I mean the 3rd symphony.


----------

